# Quick Release 510 : Druga Foxy Mod by Augvape



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/11/18)

Why oh why wasn't this thought of ages ago. Such a simple concept. Just push a button and your RDA/RTA pops off . Hold down the button and pop in another one.




This is the new innovation on the Druga Foxy Mod by Augvape. 

It looks like the threads on the mod have been cut in half. A spring-loaded button spreads the threads apart. Place RTA in hole and release the button and the threads close.

In my opinion this is a fantastic innovation. If it works well in practice I would like it on all my mods.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (5/11/18)

And it's a good looking mod, just a pity it's not a squonker

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (5/11/18)

Huffapuff said:


> And it's a good looking mod, just a pity it's not a squonker


Augvape Patented this tech so we'll see how that goes.


----------

